# am I watching 1080i, 720p, 480i, 480p?



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

I am currently useing a ViP622 with it set to 1080i, but I can never tell if a show is playing in 720p, 1080i, etc . etc.

my D* tuner told me what i was watching, how do i tell the 622 to show this.

thanks
e..b


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

eatonjb said:


> my D* tuner told me what i was watching, how do i tell the 622 to show this.


The Dish Network HD receivers do not have that feature.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

eatonjb said:


> I am currently useing a ViP622 with it set to 1080i, but I can never tell if a show is playing in 720p, 1080i, etc . etc.
> 
> my D* tuner told me what i was watching, how do i tell the 622 to show this.
> 
> ...


If you set your receiver to output 1080i, then that is what you are watching.

If it is 1080i native (like CBS or NBC or HDNet for instance) then that is what you are seeing. If it is 720p native (like FOX or ESPN or ABC for instance) then you are seeing an upconvert by the receiver from 720p to 1080i. If you are watching SD (480i or 480p) then you are similarly seeing an upconvert to 1080i from that signal.

If you set your receiver to 720p or 480, then similar but different descriptions to above are happening.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

If you have a full 1080 display (if CRT this requires 8" tubes or if a digital display requires a 1920x1080 chip(s) or panel) you may not be able to tell 720 from 1080 depending on how small the screen is and if your seating distance is over 1.5 screen widths. However you should always be able to tell a 480 (SD) source from a HD source. Keep in mind they even if the receiver told you the signal was being broadcast in 1080 or 720 the source may still be from a 480 master just up-converted by the station.


----------



## Mister Natural (Nov 25, 2006)

If my display "up-converts" everything to 1080i, should I set the receiver to output the 720 or the 1080 via the hdmi ? Is one "easier" than the other to read ?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I guess I don't get it. What does it matter what the resolution of the show is? I watch something because of the content, not the resolution. If it is in SD then I watch it anyway for the content.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mister Natural said:


> If my display "up-converts" everything to 1080i, should I set the receiver to output the 720 or the 1080 via the hdmi ? Is one "easier" than the other to read ?


It comes down to what looks best to you. Some change the output resolution to match the program resolution, but I suspect that most televisions are "tuned" to work best in one mode.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Mister Natural said:


> If my display "up-converts" everything to 1080i, should I set the receiver to output the 720 or the 1080 via the hdmi ? Is one "easier" than the other to read ?


First you need to know what the native resolution of your display is not just the inputs. Post the brand and model and someone will tell you. You should then use the closest setting to the actual resolution.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Mister Natural said:


> If my display "up-converts" everything to 1080i, should I set the receiver to output the 720 or the 1080 via the hdmi ? Is one "easier" than the other to read ?


Set it for the 1080 then the set doesn't have to change over from the 720 that would be coming into it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> Set it for the 1080 then the set doesn't have to change over from the 720 that would be coming into it.


With four notable exceptions, Dish casts all of their content in 1080i. Those exceptions are ABC HD LIL, Fox HD LIL, ESPN and ESPN2. Those with OTA access may have variant mileage.


----------



## Mister Natural (Nov 25, 2006)

Certainly don't mean to thread hi-jack here but here's what I've found :
My display is a Hitachi 55vf820 lcd projector w/ 720p resolution. The manual states it will accept either 720 or 1080i signal thru the hdmi with no further recommendations or comment. 

The manual for the 622 receiver states on page 100, "consult your hdtv user's guide for the HD format resolution that the TV supports (1080i or 720p)" That's it: one sentance in the whole guide. 

7 pages on "Locks" 
One sentance on the digital resolution output & compatabilty with different formats !

I tried both output settings yesterday during NFL games & . . . I'll be doggoned if I could tell any difference in the picture. At first, I thought I was seeing more "blocking" distortion during really fast motion w/ the higher reso but it was also evident during the 720 setting. I really only see this LCD blocking (or whatever it's called) during football. Never notice it on movies or other sports.

My sense is that screen resolution really is a function of pixel count, no matter what is input or processed ahead of it. 

Chime in here if you have any feedback or thoughts . . .


----------

